# July 2007-December 2007 Recalls.



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Please make sure you are citing a credible source and provide links when possible. Thanks!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/News_&_Even...nded/index.asp


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.saralee.com/~/media/E4D24...7B0D493A5.ashx


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

http://service.mattel.com/us/recall/39054_IVR.asp?prod=

Link shows list of toys

Quote:

Fisher-Price Toys with Lead Paint Hazard Recall

Fisher-Price, in cooperation with the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission is voluntarily recalling a limited number of Nickelodeon and Sesame Street painted toys produced by one specific contract manufacturer during a narrow timeframe. The recalled products were sold in retail stores nationwide since May 1, 2007. Paint on some of these products COULD contain lead in excess of permissible levels.

Lead is toxic if ingested and can cause adverse health effects.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.tc.gc.ca/mediaroom/adviso.../07-ma028e.htm

Quote:

Transport Canada is advising the public that when using the Combi Centre infant car seat in a vehicle with the original Canadian UAS belt (also referred to as the lower anchor strap) connectors and the adjustable recline foot in the fully extended position, the adjustable recline foot may change its adjustment position during an impact introducing slack into the UAS belt.


----------



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

_CVS/pharmacy Announces Recall of Playskool Sippy Cups; Poses Choking Hazard To Young Children
_
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07246.html


----------



## tradatz (May 17, 2007)

A better site for the recalled meat is:
www.castleberry.com They have the products listed and how to dispose of them


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Another botulsim warning: canned green beans
http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01676.html


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,293336,00.html


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Britax decathalon-- harness adjuster-- repair kit

http://www.britaxusa.net/support/recall.aspx


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Model(s): ComfortSport Rear/Forward Facing Child Restraint Systems
Production Dates: January 2, 2007 - July 31, 2007
Noncompliance: Certain Graco Comfortsport 5 point harness convertible (rear/forward facing) child restraint systems manufactured from January 2 through July 31, 2007, Model Nos. 8433FOF, 8629TWL, 8630MTR, 8631DFT, 8631DRA, 8632PSO, 8635TAC, 8639COS, 8C00BLG, 8C00DMN, 8C00GRP, 8C00LNW, 8C00MID, 8C00TMD, 8C01SVD, 8C01WTN, 8C02MGI, 8C02MRC, 8C03HAL, 8C03WCF, 8C04FRR. During production, the lower anchorage belt in some of these child restraint systems was incorrectly routed. As a result, when these child restraint systems are used in the rear-facing mode, attached with the lower anchorage belt, they fail to conform to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard No. 213, "Child Restraint Systems."

*Owners can contact Graco at 800-345-4109.*

More here: http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/pr.../childseat.cfm Scroll down to "Graco" for more details on this recall.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07299.html

Quote:

Name of Product: Imaginarium Wooden Coloring Cases

Units: About 27,000

Importer / Retailer: Toys "R" Us Inc., of Wayne, N.J.

Hazard: The printed ink on the outer packaging of the wood case contains lead. Also, some of the black watercolor paint contains excessive levels of lead, which violates the federal lead paint standard.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/...ap4070607.html

"Toys "R" Us is recalling thousands of art sets made in China due to excessive levels of lead in some black watercolor paints."


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Nobody's posted the huge Dorel recall yet?
http://safetynotice.djgusa.com/alpha-omega-ha/press.php

Over a million seats affected! The same recall applies to Canada, BTW.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Barbie Toys

Geo Trax


"Big World" Bongo Drums and Accessories


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Bagged spinach again! http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/metz08_07.html


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Dole salad recall: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20826172...5773?GT1=10412


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070921/...e/cribs_recall

WASHINGTO - About 1 million Simplicity and Graco cribs are being recalled after three children became entrapped in their cribs and died of suffocation, the Consumer Product Safety Commission said Friday.

Two infants, a 6-month-old and a 9-month-old, died in the recalled cribs, which were sold through May 2007. A 1-year-old child died in a newer model of the cribs, which has not been recalled but is being investigated by the safety agency, CPSC officials said.

Commission spokesman Ed Kang would not comment on when or where the children died. Simplicity spokesman Joe Householder said the company will not release further details about the deaths out of respect for the families.

In all three deaths, the consumer had installed the drop-rail side of the crib upside down, the CPSC said. This creates a gap in the crib that children can slide into and suffocate.

Seven other infants have been entrapped in the cribs, according to the CPSC. There have been 55 reports of the cribs' drop sides detaching or the hardware failing to hold the side to the crib.

Simplicity Inc., of Reading, Pa., is listed as manufacturer of all the cribs, which were made in China. The recalled cribs were sold nationwide, under the Simplicity or Graco brands, from January 1998 through May 2007. The recall involves multiple models and model numbers.

"Simplicity strives to make safe products, that is our number one priority. That's why we worked with the CPSC to take this action," Simplicity president Ken Waldman said in a statement.

In a separate recall in June, the commission recalled about 40,000 Nursery-in-a-Box cribs, manufactured by Simplicity, because the assembly instructions incorrectly explain how to attach the drop side.

None of the cribs that Simplicity currently supplies to stores is included in a recall, the company said in a statement.

The commission, however, cautioned consumers who have the newer versions not covered by the recall to check to make sure the drop side is installed right side up and securely attached. The newer hardware has a flexible tab at the top of the lower track and a permanent stop at the bottom. The older hardware has a flexible tab at the bottom of the lower tracks.

In an earlier Simplicity recall, a 19-month-old child in Myrtle Creek, Ore., died Jan. 6, 2006, in a crib that carried the Graco logo, the CPSC said in February 2006. Mattress support slats came out of the crib, and the child suffocated after getting trapped between the mattress and the footboard. That type of crib had been included in a December 2005 recall of about 104,000 Aspen 3 in 1 Cribs.

The company is offering free repairs for cribs with older hardware. For more information, consumers can contact Simplicity at 888-593-9274.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Doll stroller from Pottery Barn Kids RECALL.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07317.html


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

EVENFLO SAFETY RECALL FOR CERTAIN TRIUMPH® CONVERTIBLE CAR SEATS

http://safety.evenflo.com/cs/sc/cssc...=EFR19&src=WEB


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

FYI, I know a lot of folks here use metal bottles:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08011.html

The recalled ones are from Sports Authority.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.britaxusa.net/support/doc...structions.pdf


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08046.html


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

CPSC link

The "dots" in the aqua dots can be metabolized by the body as GBH (gammahydroxybutyrate, the date rape drug).

Toss it if you have it!


----------



## asaunders (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08097.html

For choking hazard and elevated lead. Doesn't look like this thread gets updated too much, but there are a bunch of other recalls that were posted today on the CPSC site (Nov. 21)


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Post all recalls for December here. Please include reputable links.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

to our recall forum.

Graco® has determined that the backing of the seat pad on certain stand-alone SnugRide® Infant car seats manufactured in the United States, may be prone to deterioration or tearing, especially after washing. If this occurs, children occupying the car seat may be able to remove the padding material from the back of the seat pad and place it in their mouths, posing a potential choking hazard.

This notice does NOT affect SnugRide® car seats sold with a stroller as part of a Travel System.

This issue does NOT affect the ability of the child restraint system to protect the occupant in the event of a motor vehicle crash.

http://www.gracobaby.com/customerser...campaignID=106


----------

